# "Tag Heuer has terrible resale value"



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

I've heard this constantly, so why is my Speedmaster the first watch I've lost money on? I've been buying and selling Tags for around a year now and managed to make a few hundred, even £400-£600, every single time I flipped because they can be found with good discounts, great prices from grey dealers and on the 2nd hand market. I bought a Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch brand new in January at what I thought was a safe price of £2500 from an overseas AD. I struggled to make that back for it despite it being in as good as new condition and over £1000 less than the RRP. After months of trying to get my £2500 back, I eventually managed to sell it at a loss of around £180. God forbid I paid the £3600 RRP for it. Does this mean Tag Heuer having terrible resale value is a myth? I also had a Seamaster Pro that I bought for £1900 which was well under resale value, and again I didn't make any profit on it. I did manage to get around £1900 back, but I'm now slightly reluctant to buy another Omega without the worry at the back of my mind that I'll lose money on it. Anyone have a similar experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

There's a lot of hate for Tag but I think they've hit some home runs recently. The Autavia is stunning and their movement away from ETA and Selita towards their own calibers will only improve things more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

I've read that omega resale values are down due to the massive supply of watches they have put on the market in the past few years, but don't quote me on that. IMO you should spend more time enjoying and wearing your watches than trying to turn a profit with them. Lots of easier ways to make money. Just my .02.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## DevK (Oct 18, 2016)

Do you sell watches to make money or to enjoy them as a beautiful, precision instrument? The way I see it, why not enjoy the watch after you've bought it, rather than worry about whether you will profit from the resale or not?


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Everybody has to make money to live, why are you busting his chops?


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Omega despite not being Rolex have seen the prices of some its significant vintage pieces skyrocketing, the pre 2009 models from Omega with the coax 2500 and 33xx don't hold value that well but the ones with 8500 and 9300, don't lose that much of their value. I haven't seen the autavia in person but according to the photos I have seen , it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

DevK said:


> Do you sell watches to make money or to enjoy them as a beautiful, precision instrument? The way I see it, why not enjoy the watch after you've bought it, rather than worry about whether you will profit from the resale or not?


Agree


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

*"Tag Heuer has terrible resale value"*

IMO it's not so much about brand as much as model and price of acquisition. Buy popular models AFTER depreciation and you will likely see much of your money return. It's pretty simple. You purchased that Omega on the downswing of depreciation but not on the floor yet. New watches from gray dealers still have room to fall, just not as much as from MSRP.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Tag resale value tends to be about half street price, which is about right for most used watches. Folks who think the resale value is worse tend to be comparing with MSRP, which is well above what people are actually paying.

But the real solution to your confusion is that Omega also has not great resale value. Years of cranking out countless different variations and annual minor stylistic updates means that the market is flooded with older watches that are several generations behind what's on shelves, which depresses the used market for the brand as a whole. A Rolex Submariner from three years ago is exactly like one in stores now, so resale is high. An Aqua Terra from three years ago is already several generations behind, and who wants to buy an old watch? Even the stoic Speedmaster can't fight that kind of momentum (and there are certainly plenty of Speedy models out there as well).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

fuzzyarrow said:


> I've heard this constantly, so why is my Speedmaster the first watch I've lost money on? I've been buying and selling Tags for around a year now and managed to make a few hundred, even £400-£600, every single time I flipped because they can be found with good discounts, great prices from grey dealers and on the 2nd hand market. I bought a Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch brand new in January at what I thought was a safe price of £2500 from an overseas AD. I struggled to make that back for it despite it being in as good as new condition and over £1000 less than the RRP. After months of trying to get my £2500 back, I eventually managed to sell it at a loss of around £180. God forbid I paid the £3600 RRP for it. Does this mean Tag Heuer having terrible resale value is a myth? I also had a Seamaster Pro that I bought for £1900 which was well under resale value, and again I didn't make any profit on it. I did manage to get around £1900 back, but I'm now slightly reluctant to buy another Omega without the worry at the back of my mind that I'll lose money on it. Anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> Thanks.


Apples and Oranges.

OP is comparing tags bought at grey market prices with an omega bought at AD price Near MSRP, way above grey market.

Then he cannot figure why he is loosing money when flipping the omega. Duh!


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

DevK said:


> Do you sell watches to make money or to enjoy them as a beautiful, precision instrument? The way I see it, why not enjoy the watch after you've bought it, rather than worry about whether you will profit from the resale or not?


Amen


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It's the whining.


Nikita70 said:


> Everybody has to make money to live, why are you busting his chops?


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

You can hardly make any real comparison after just selling 1 non Tag watch. Larger trends are at work with Brands and the individual pieces they make. Your example is an extremely small sample size.

Plus, you even mention in your post that you often get Tag's at discounted rates from 2nd hand.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Apples and Oranges.
> 
> OP is comparing tags bought at grey market prices with an omega bought at AD price Near MSRP, way above grey market.
> 
> Then he cannot figure why he is loosing money when flipping the omega. Duh!


I don't think he is? The Speedmaster was bought at a substantial discount to MSRP.

OP, with the Speedmaster I think your problem was that £2500-2800 is the going price for a used Speedy from a reputable dealer. If you sold privately, then £2320 isn't bad considering no warranty, less certainty as you're not a dealer etc. I doubt nearly new vs more used makes a difference.

You probably just bought particularly well with the Tags.

Either way, I dont think losing £1-200 is a bad result.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Tag gets bashed way more than it should. I think it's more a result of group think than anything else.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It's well deserved with their push down crowns and pushers falling off.


Perseus said:


> Tag gets bashed way more than it should. I think it's more a result of group think than anything else.


----------



## Uhrentraeger (Jul 16, 2012)

fuzzyarrow said:


> I've heard this constantly, so why is my Speedmaster the first watch I've lost money on? I've been buying and selling Tags for around a year now and managed to make a few hundred, even £400-£600, every single time I flipped because they can be found with good discounts, great prices from grey dealers and on the 2nd hand market. I bought a Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch brand new in January at what I thought was a safe price of £2500 from an overseas AD. I struggled to make that back for it despite it being in as good as new condition and over £1000 less than the RRP. After months of trying to get my £2500 back, I eventually managed to sell it at a loss of around £180. God forbid I paid the £3600 RRP for it. Does this mean Tag Heuer having terrible resale value is a myth? I also had a Seamaster Pro that I bought for £1900 which was well under resale value, and again I didn't make any profit on it. I did manage to get around £1900 back, but I'm now slightly reluctant to buy another Omega without the worry at the back of my mind that I'll lose money on it. Anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> Thanks.


I am really no fan of the fashion brand Tag Heuer. However, I don't think Tag Heuer has poor resale value.

I am a big fan of Maurice Lacroix. This is a brand I what call "very poor resale value".

The market is saturated with Speedmasters. I mean can you resell a Big Mac from McDonald's?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> It's well deserved with their push down crowns and pushers falling off.


The same thing just happened to a Speedmaster on an Omega forum. I've seen a crown come off a Rolex. I don't see any more posts on Tags failing than any other major beans.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Uhrentraeger said:


> I am really no fan of the fashion brand Tag Heuer. However, I don't think Tag Heuer has poor resale value.
> 
> I am a big fan of Maurice Lacroix. This is a brand I what call "very poor resale value".
> 
> The market is saturated with Speedmasters. I mean can you resell a Big Mac from McDonald's?


I know Tag Heuer takes some stick, but it isn't a fashion brand. They make some good stuff - over priced for the Sellita models, sure, but they deserve more credit. The Autavia will be a game changer for them, back to their roots, hopefully bringing back some of the Heuer of old.


----------



## molarface (Oct 12, 2009)

This is all so, so, bad.
You erect a "straw man" and then pick it apart with dubious facts that can't be disputed because they are personal experience (real, or not).



fuzzyarrow said:


> *"Tag Heuer has terrible resale value"*
> 
> I've heard this constantly,


Where? I've been on most watch forums on the net for years and I've heard a lot of bashing of TAG but can't recall this one - let alone constantly. How you got about a dozen posters so far to fall for this unsubstantiated fact is what is truly amazing. 


fuzzyarrow said:


> so why is my Speedmaster the first watch I've lost money on?


No idea. Poor salesmanship? Wrong market? Let's be perfectly frank here - the people most likely to buy TAGs are not Speedy Pro people UNLESS you are on a watch forum. (see below).


fuzzyarrow said:


> I've been buying and selling Tags for around a year now and managed to make a few hundred, even £400-£600, every single time I flipped because they can be found with good discounts, great prices from grey dealers and on the 2nd hand market.


Ahh - you claim to be a great salesman and well you may be, but here is where MY expertise comes into play. You see, I'm from Texas and we are pretty good at recognizing ********. 
Do you REALLY think that everybody here is going to believe that you have made £200 to £600 on every single TAG you bought?????? AND THAT YOU BOUGHT THEM OFF THE INTERNET, At AD'S AT A DISCOUNT, AND USED!!!!! Sorry pal, those low, low prices that you seem to think only you get are pretty much the standard prices anyone on the planet gets. (And why are TAGs discounted so much? If there is such a great market for them at high used prices.....)


fuzzyarrow said:


> I bought a Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch brand new in January at what I thought was a safe price of £2500 from an overseas AD. I struggled to make that back for it despite it being in as good as new condition and over £1000 less than the RRP. After months of trying to get my £2500 back, I eventually managed to sell it at a loss of around £180.


That is about the going price for a new, grey market Moonwatch. So why should anyone pay that to you for a used watch. And that is what it was - A USED WATCH. Don't give me the old "good a new condition" line. They all are. To be honest, I think you did well getting someone to pay you that much for a used watch with no real warranty.


fuzzyarrow said:


> God forbid I paid the £3600 RRP for it.


God forbid you think everybody pays RRP for an Omega. Or most other watches. Or especially a TAG. 


fuzzyarrow said:


> Does this mean Tag Heuer having terrible resale value is a myth?


Myth? No, It's a reallity that nobody mentions (despite your claim) because almost all watches have poor resale value. Look at ebay - and they actually sell more watches there than you do. TAGs take a beating (So do Omega, Breitling, Panerai, and on and on)


fuzzyarrow said:


> I also had a Seamaster Pro that I bought for £1900 which was well under resale value, and again I didn't make any profit on it. I did manage to get around £1900 back,


Is there any part of this sentence that is verifiable or that you have actual details for? Why not just say "I once beat Warren Buffett out of his entire fortune playing stud poker, but I gave it back."

Selling used watches (or anything) is all about who you are selling to - many people buying a used TAG (not here of course) were thinking only last week that Danial Wellington was the epitome of horological haute couture. It's likely their first "expensive" watch and they may not have the shopping smarts that a Moonwatch or Seamaster buyer would.

If you like TAG watches then fine, a lot of people your age do. They have improved their watches and image a lot since the acquisition by LVMH, but if you want to compare prices for TAGs to Omegas then compare resales prices for 10 to 20 year old Omegas and TAGs. Hey, compare the watches themselves! And despite your opinion, it's TAG that is shooting for Omega, not Omega shooting for TAG.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Omega resale is the quite bad right now, I honestly dont get how the brand is able to justify its retail pricing constantly going up. Jomashop launched the LATEST Omega models within months of being announced at 30% off, with the rest of the line up at 40-50% off. So you can imagine used watches starting at that point and heading down further. AD's are still at 20-25% and are losing sales cos the price comparison got worse

Right now Omega has pushed themselves to stratospheric price points with only the LE's and special editions justifying some of it. What do you think the new Deep black GMT planet ocean at $12k USD (Yes I said 12k USD!!!) is going to be worth in a few years ?

Tag has always had mediocre resale, but since Omega pushed the pricing out so far, you lose "more money". The percentage ends up being quite similar though.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

So you bought your TAGs at significant savings on the internet and then turned around and sold them for hundreds more? That says more about the people that paid that much than it does about either watch brand. I guess they didn't have internet where you sold them.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The top three I recall were, TAG, Omega and Breitling.


Perseus said:


> The same thing just happened to a Speedmaster on an Omega forum. I've seen a crown come off a Rolex. I don't see any more posts on Tags failing than any other major beans.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## karish (Feb 10, 2017)

yes, its like a Chrysler Mini Van


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

karish said:


> yes, its like a Chrysler Mini Van


Or an Audi.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

A lot of folks talk about resale value in percentages, but really it comes down to $$.

For instance if you paid $10,000 for an ABC watch, and feel like you bought it right, then sold it somewhere down the line for $6,000, the resale value is 60%.

But if you bought an XYZ watch for $1,000 for instance, and feel like you bought it right, then sold it somewhere down the line for $500, the resale value is only 50%.

So if you do the math, you lost $4,000 on the watch with a better resale value than the one that took a bigger resale value dip but only lost $500.

In the end, I think it's best to buy watches you'd like to wear and keep wearing and not be terribly concerned about future resale value. However, I've heard that 
some people are able to buy vintage watches, fix them up, and then sell them for a profit, but I believe those people are few and far between.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Chris Stark said:


> However, I've heard that some people are able to buy vintage watches, fix them up, and then sell them for a profit, but I believe those people are few and far between.


They're called 'used watch dealers'


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

There ismamreason "Tags" can be had so cheaply.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Make that: There is a reason. . .


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Make that: There is a reason. . .


You could have just edited the post instead?

It's predictable and clichéd how the mention of "TAG HEUER" in any context is like a red rag to a bull to the haters. Mind you they are dwindling in numbers


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

publandlord said:


> It's predictable and clichéd how the mention of "TAG HEUER" in any context is like a red rag to a bull to the haters. Mind you they are dwindling in numbers


No different to you and "the iconic Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch"


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

drunken monkey said:


> No different to you and "the iconic Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch"


Go back and do some research, stalker. I don't s*** on every thread, only the ones that imply people won't don't conform to some parochial and arbitrary standard are somehow unworthy of calling themselves enthusiasts.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

There have been times where no one except you mentioned "iconic" or "speedmaster".

Something about a river in Egypt applies here.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Likestheshiny said:


> Tag resale value tends to be about half street price, which is about right for most used watches. Folks who think the resale value is worse tend to be comparing with MSRP, which is well above what people are actually paying.
> 
> But the real solution to your confusion is that Omega also has not great resale value. Years of cranking out countless different variations and annual minor stylistic updates means that the market is flooded with older watches that are several generations behind what's on shelves, which depresses the used market for the brand as a whole. A Rolex Submariner from three years ago is exactly like one in stores now, so resale is high. An Aqua Terra from three years ago is already several generations behind, and who wants to buy an old watch? Even the stoic Speedmaster can't fight that kind of momentum (and there are certainly plenty of Speedy models out there as well).


Exactly- same answer here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrentraeger (Jul 16, 2012)

publandlord said:


> Go back and do some research, stalker. I don't s*** on every thread, only the ones that imply people won't don't conform to some parochial and arbitrary standard are somehow unworthy of calling themselves enthusiasts.


Publandlord

A good old pub brawl.


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

molarface said:


> This is all so, so, bad.
> You erect a "straw man" and then pick it apart with dubious facts that can't be disputed because they are personal experience (real, or not).
> 
> Where? I've been on most watch forums on the net for years and I've heard a lot of bashing of TAG but can't recall this one - let alone constantly. How you got about a dozen posters so far to fall for this unsubstantiated fact is what is truly amazing.
> ...


Anyone have any idea what this lunatic is so angry about?


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

fuzzyarrow said:


> I bought a Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch brand new in January at what I thought was a safe price of £2500 from an overseas AD. I struggled to make that back for it despite it being in as good as new condition and over £1000 less than the RRP. After months of trying to get my £2500 back, I eventually managed to sell it at a loss of around £180. God forbid I paid the £3600 RRP for it.


The potential buyers of your Speedmaster know that it can be had gray market for the same £2500 that you paid. So why should they buy a used watch when a new one is available for the same price ? I think you did well if you resold it at only a £180 loss. I'd rather pay the extra £180 for a new one.


----------



## Uhrentraeger (Jul 16, 2012)

fuzzyarrow said:


> Anyone have any idea what this lunatic is so angry about?


Back off a wee bit.

There is no reason to call a poster lunatic because he is against Tag Heuer.*

*Fact: Not every one likes Tag Heuer.


----------



## molarface (Oct 12, 2009)

Uhrentraeger said:


> Back off a wee bit.
> 
> There is no reason to call a poster lunatic because he is against Tag Heuer.*
> 
> *Fact: Not every one likes Tag Heuer.


Thank you, but I am not against TAG Heuer, although they have made some poor quality watches in their time. They now seem headed in the right direction and I do like most of the line now. I do, however, dislike a fan boy's obvious fabrications, regardless the brand.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Losing a couple hundred bucks flipping a watch worth a few thousand ain't bad. I'd just consider it part of the hobby.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

When people, normal and thoughtful people that is, talk about resale value they are talking about the price something will bring used compared to what it costs new. If you start randomly mixing used watches in and fail to distinguish between MSRP, street price and grey market prices for new watches the blather becomes even more meaningless. Is a two year old Tag Heuer Aquaracer worth a lower percentage of it's list price after two years compared to a Rolex Submariner.....of course it is. Most Omegas are probably somewhere in between. But then you need to consider the typical discount available on a new watch. It is generally going to be easier to buy a new Tag well below MSRP compared to a Rolex.

I don't doubt ot is easier to make money as a flipper dealing in Tag Heuer vs Omega but that is more about the buyers than the watches.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

It really depends on the specific model of watch.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Different markets; Speedmaster buyers may be more discriminating and knowledgeable about prices on watches than Tag buyers, especially if you are dealing in two different orders of magnitude.

And perhaps you are a better salesman of Tag than Omega. A waiter at a $20/plate restaurant may convince me to get the special of the day, but he would hardly get me to pony up $40 for shaved truffle on my mashed potatoes.


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

Horologic said:


> The potential buyers of your Speedmaster know that it can be had gray market for the same £2500 that you paid. So why should they buy a used watch when a new one is available for the same price ? I think you did well if you resold it at only a £180 loss. I'd rather pay the extra £180 for a new one.


Wouldn't you rather pay the extra £180 for one a few months old from an Authorised Dealer with the majority of a full 2 year Omega warranty?


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

.


----------



## fuzzyarrow (Apr 1, 2016)

.


----------



## djeddieo (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm brand new to the forum and certainly no expert but one man's terrible resale value is another's great purchasing opportunity. After years of pre-owned Submariner shopping (and not being able to justify the $6000+) I just pulled the trigger on a TH Aquaracer 300M (WAN2110) for $1500, which is satisfying my Submariner jones for now.....


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't care about resale value. I bought it to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks great on a nato too!


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

DevK said:


> Do you sell watches to make money or to enjoy them as a beautiful, precision instrument? The way I see it, why not enjoy the watch after you've bought it, rather than worry about whether you will profit from the resale or not?


+1


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*"Tag Heuer has terrible resale value"*

My my. I think the only parallel I can find with the hate for Tag (Heuer left out on purpose) is the hate for Rolex. Funny... people tend to hate Tag because they think that they're unrefined fashion pieces marketed to the masses (a watchmakers dream) and people hate Rolex because they're all stuck up snobs. 
I have one of each and love them both. I care nada about the resale value of either and interestingly the only comment outside of a Dealer I've received for any was a 4 year old that liked my nato. 
So much grief over watch brands. Why not just let the market forces rule.

I'm not sure but I also suspect that those people barking on about how good their watch is don't actually know terribly much about the massive topic of horology in general, or the history of their beloved brands. Other brands would kill for a history as rich as Tag.

Everyone should be forgiven for their attempts to remain relevant during the quartz crisis. Many manufactures produced "crap" during this time. It should also be remembered that, had they not, they may not be here today, as many are not.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clinkinfo (Oct 14, 2016)

*Re: "Tag Heuer has terrible resale value"*



Michael Day said:


> My my. I think the only parallel I can find with the hate for Tag (Heuer left out on purpose) is the hate for Rolex. Funny... people tend to hate Tag because they think that they're unrefined fashion pieces marketed to the masses (a watchmakers dream) and people hate Rolex because they're all stuck up snobs.
> I have one of each and love them both. I care nada about the resale value of either and interestingly the only comment outside of a Dealer I've received for any was a 4 year old that liked my nato.
> So much grief over watch brands. Why not just let the market forces rule.
> 
> ...


I think you said it quite well actually, and I share your sentiments. I have many of the big brands (Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Panerai, etc). And I also have a Tag Heuer Aquaracer. I have to say, the Aquaracer fits right in, super high quality fit and finish and a mechanical movement that's consistently running +.3 seconds a day. It doesn't get much better.

I'd hold the modern Tag up to any of the current models I have from the other manufacturers. I understand they went through a dark time to survive with lots of quartz models but to your point, so did many other manufacturers. I also think that same time period saw a strange attempt for Tag to "stylize" the design. In retrospect, those models look dated and the design language wasn't very good. But remember, Omega made the seamaster quartz, Yuck. Breitling colt quartz, yuck. And the styling on some of those models Long ago was, well, equally awkward.

Anyone who's bashing Tag at this point really hasn't spent much time with the newer models. They are high quality and starting to offer value above their price point (or at least consistent with) IMO.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Also, I take that as a plus. Buy used.

Picked up this beautiful Monaco for under 2k


----------



## kspindola (Apr 24, 2020)

My aquaracer calibre 16 is one of my favorite watches! Eventually, when I go to sell, like I do with all my watches, I believe it'll bring in a couple hundred bucks more than what I paid! Which is great because it'll go right back in to a new piece


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Most watches, from almost all brands, have terrible resale value depending on the models. Look at the earlier Cellinis from Rolex. Tudor's line before their heritage chrono. Omega's Dynamic chrono. Older Zenith Defy. You name it.

Aquaracers and carreras actually holds thier value quite well.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

NTJW said:


> Most watches, from almost all brands, have terrible resale value depending on the models. Look at the earlier Cellinis from Rolex. Tudor's line before their heritage chrono. Omega's Dynamic chrono. Older Zenith Defy. You name it.
> 
> Aquaracers and carreras actually holds thier value quite well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Aquaracers, and I have one, don't hold their value well from what I've seen.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

*"Tag Heuer has terrible resale value"*

It's very funny.

Young smart and annoying 20 something year old asked me about my hobbies. He looked an my Omega's, I let him try in my Seamaster Pro and he took some wristshots for his social media, pretending he got a new watch.

Then I wear my F1 to work and he marvels at it.... talking about the Tag Heuer brand being so well known. Posts himself wearing it in social media and gets so many replies how awesome it is.

Funny, the Seamaster is worth many times my entry F1.

Goes to show Tags marketing is on the money.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

anonymousmoose said:


> It's very funny.
> Funny, the Seamaster is worth many times my entry F1.


Good point, shows you that sometimes money and wealth can't control behaviours.


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Who cares if they have "terrible" resale value. Pick one up used for an amazing deal and enjoy it, or maybe two pieces for the price of a new one. 
Either way, new or used, you can't deny that they are leagues better in every aspect compared to 15 years ago. 
My father picked this up around 7 years ago and I like just as much as his DJ41 TT with the black dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't think I've ever understood the definitiono of "fashion watch," apparently. For a while, it was a watch made for a company that labels clothing, like, say, Tommy Hilfiger (which Movado licenses for a line of inexpensive watches that certainly fall into this category). But Heuer has always made watches, going back to the deeps of time. Then, I thought it was watches that are sold in department stores or shopping malls, but every brand is available in some departments stores, and every brand can be bought in malls. Then, I thought it was companies that also made jewelry, but TAG-Heuer is not known for jewelry, except of the masculine, ticking sort. Then, I thought it was watches that use supplied movemnts, despite that this is the way Swiss watches at all levels have been made for hundreds of years. But many favored brands that avoid the fashion label also use supplied movements (Oris is but one of many, many examples). Perhaps it includes watches that are more about style than timekeeping, but really that line is impossibly fuzzy, and in any case, Heuer would fall on the timekeeping side of it with much margin to spare.

I finally came to the conclusion that a fashion brand is any brand that is popular among people who are not WISes (and, yes, that acronym particularly applies in this application). The one feature watch nuts hate is ubiquity.

The corollary is a fashion brand is a watch that WISes simply don't happen to like. But I think the taste of too many WISes is dictated by group-think (which is why this is a corollary to the above) rather than one's own sense of style or curatorial interest.

And then there's the tried-and-true definition--any company that makes quartz watches must be a fashion brand. Unless, of course, they are Seiko. Or Citizen. Or Casio. 

And so we see that some brands attract criticism no matter how deeply the criticizers must search to find something to hate. (For example, what is wrong with a plastic movement ring? It's light, durable, absolutely resistant to corrosion, and handily fulfills all functional requirements. What is wrong with buying design rights to a movement from Seiko? Oh, then claiming it was an in-house design, rather than claiming that it was an in-house redesign and production. We should simply shoot the CEO responsible for that unforgiveable mischaracterization, so that OCD WISes can feel that justice has been served by their measure.)

But that kind of negativity makes the fans go too far in the opposite direction, and we have the forum equivalent of a Cold War.

If there's one zone where that polarized rhetoric should not take place, it's in brand-specific forums, which those who particularly dislike a brand should simply avoid, so that enthusiasts can be...enthusiastic.

Resale value is a terrible and inconsistent measure of watch value, except for those whose hobby is trading rather than appreciating. There's nothing wrong with that hobby, actually. But the key to doing is successfully is not in choosing brands with good resale value, but rather in choosing unique buying opportunities in the first place. Most of my watches take a terrible hit on the resale market, made worse by the scratches I put on them (because I actually do wear my watches and I also give them the respect they deserve by not being conscious of them every waking moment). But most of them I bought cheaply enough not to suffer too badly on the resale market. Which, of course, doesn't matter to me at all--I have never sold a watch yet.

Rick "not ignoring the minor history of quality control issues" Denney


----------

